# Mac vs. Smashbox Cosmetics?



## BeautyNut (Dec 5, 2009)

May I ask: Which do you prefer Mac or Smashbox Cosmetics?

I'm mostly interested in products for:
1.  Smooth/flawless skin 
2.  Eye makeup

Thank you so much for any feedback!


----------



## Cinci (Dec 5, 2009)

I like MAC for eyes, MUFE for Face, and Smashbok for Lipstick..


----------



## BeautyNut (Dec 5, 2009)

Cinci,
Thank you so much.

*Please forgive me, but what is MUFE for face?*

I really appreciate your help!


----------



## shatteredshards (Dec 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyNut* 

 
_*Please forgive me, but what is MUFE for face?*_

 
MUFE = Make Up For Ever.


----------



## Cinci (Dec 5, 2009)

I know it wasn't on your list, but I figured I'd let you know that I prefer Make Up For Ever foundations to MAC or Smashbox..  I still have lots of MAC Foundations, but I usually reach for the MUFE first...


----------



## BeautyNut (Dec 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shatteredshards* 

 
_MUFE = Make Up For Ever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you so much.

Oh my!
I've never even heard of this brand before!






I'll have to check it out.


----------



## queli13 (Dec 9, 2009)

mac ftw! smashbox is just too plain boring, at least mac comes out with special edition ish!


----------

